

Should music fans stop filming gigs on their smartphones? - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22113326

======
joezydeco
As a temporary hack, could a performer shine really bright near-infrared lamps
at the crowd? The cameras would show a white screen and nothing else.

I know Apple has a patent on a coded "don't tape this" signal via infrared and
people could obviously bypass this trick with an IR filter on their cameras,
but it seems like something worth experimenting with.

